# Japan 2017



## CWilliams (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey there looking for a riding travel partner this winter.


----------



## Vortxe (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, sounds like your wife is awesome. I also was on this forum in another life and similarly had issues getting back on. But to the matter at hand, I live and work in Japan and will be heading to Niseko myself around early January. If we are there around the same time I could probably help get you around to the untouched POW, I will be there with a friend who likes to go off path to find the most pristine POW so between myself and him it would be a fun time.
For cheap lodging if you are going to stay around the Niseko area I recommend Hirafu Backpackers, or Ramat Niseko. Both have individual rooms or dormitory style lodging. I recommend the dorms as it brings a new experience to snowboarding and you get to meet a lot of interesting people. You also dont have to worry too much about your gear being stolen as you are in japan, but I still recommend bringing a lock (just in case.)
I will probably be making a post after this to try to get a group from the forum together while I am there, no guarantee that it will work out.


----------



## kyle_lamb (Sep 5, 2016)

Not many places on this globe hold up to the consistent and dry pow of Japan in general. I've been 3 times and I'm 22, it's hard to beat. If you're looking for more exploring around the Niseko area, book a 1 or 3-day powder guided tour with Hanazono Powder Guides, but make sure you ask for tour guide "Shiki", absolute champion and boy did we discover some powder stashes. Shiki knows those mountains like the back of his hand. Also is a Mt Yotei park ranger too. If you're looking for more powder stashes across the country, I highly recommend Hakkoda. It's next to Aomori on the North most part of the main island. Incredible powder and with only one ropeway that takes you from the bottom right to the top, it's incredible. No nightlife, but if you're looking for powder, you can't fault it.


----------



## whitelinesman (Jun 30, 2016)

Cheers Kyle. Hakkoda had certainly been on the radar previously. Is most of the good stuff inbounds, or do you have to do a bit of work out of bounds? I'm usually riding solo, so tend to keep to inbounds stuff to be safe. Looks like a great setup, and sounds like they get the snow for sure! You done a bit of riding at Hakkoda? Thanks for the reply bro


----------



## kyle_lamb (Sep 5, 2016)

Yeah for sure mate, it's definitely worth doing if you're all about the quality of the snow, but you have to sacrifice some nightlife. I usually leave Hakkoda for the last part of the trip (usually 3 weeks in Niseko and then about a week in Hakkoda). At Hakkoda there are only 2 marked runs, both of which are not groomed. It's not the place for beginners at all, and it can be pretty dangerous at times. Especially when it's super snowy. Everyone boards off-piste, so make sure you talk to people or just follow them through the trees and/or powder fields. If you have all that down packed, you can shred untouched pow all week without the inconvenience of beginners haha. Make friends and board with them, everyone is friendly but don't board in Hakkoda by yourself.

Cheers,
Kyle


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Im looking at booking a trip there around xmas this year. Do you guys know if there is anyway to arrange childcare out there?


----------



## whitelinesman (Jun 30, 2016)

Just a bump now that the first snow has arrived..


----------



## sureshock (Oct 2, 2012)

whitelinesman said:


> Just a bump now that the first snow has arrived..


Heading to Myoko for 10 days mid-Jan so here's hoping the snow keeps on puking down!


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Appreciate all of these Japan threads. Planning on going one winter, so keep the info rollin'! Cheers.


----------



## kyle_lamb (Sep 5, 2016)

whitelinesman said:


> Cheers Kyle. Hakkoda had certainly been on the radar previously. Is most of the good stuff inbounds, or do you have to do a bit of work out of bounds? I'm usually riding solo, so tend to keep to inbounds stuff to be safe. Looks like a great setup, and sounds like they get the snow for sure! You done a bit of riding at Hakkoda? Thanks for the reply bro


Hey dude (just replying to your message), accommodation in Hakkoda is pretty scarce. Hakkoda hotel is probably the best but it isn't cheap either. They do include fine dining meals every night with your choice of either French of Japanese cuisine. These are proper 6-7 course meals and you get your moneys worth. French is way better than the Japan cuisine. You'll like the Jap cuisine if you love clam flavors infused into every dish, which I do not haha!. This hotel also provides free individual shuttle services to and from Hakkoda ropeway. Just call and they will pick you up whenever you like. There is no nightlife here, but after a whole day shredding all you'll want to do is soak in the hotels private onsen!

Cheers,
Kyle


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

Hakkoda is NOT a resort.......its a mountain with a ropeway on it. As Kyle said before it can be dangerous so ride with someone, have all the gear and be careful up there. Aomori city is relatively close by, but I have no idea if there are any shuttles taking people up to the mountain every day. Japan really doesn't do apres, Niseko is the most buzzing resort but nothing like Europe or Nth America. Hakuba also has some decent bars and restaurants, Nozawa is a year round onsen town so it too has eateries and drinkeries.....but just don't be expecting party towns. The Japanese tend to onsen after their day of snow riding, then have a few cans in their hotel room before sleeping. If you are in Hokkaido and you fancy a bit of nightlife along with riding then stay in Sapporo, Japan's 4th or 5th biggest city, it has loads of great bars and restaurants and is only a short drive away from Niseko, Kiroro, Rusutsu, Teine and Kokusai.


----------

